# Would love some thoughts on my website



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello all. My name is Matt Scarlata, co-owner of MSJ Painting LLC in Columbus,OH. I am a fairly new member to paint talk, although i must admit, i have been stalking the site for quite some time. First, let me say thank you to all of you that are on here spreading knowledge, and making people understand that there should really be no compromising of quality. It is so refreshing to see a group of people who care so much about their profession.

I just recently stepped off on my own, and have been really working on my logo, website, flyers, and networking. I am confident that I will be successful on my own, and am willing to eat p.b. and j sammiches and bust my azz til that happens. 

I was hoping you guys would check my website out for me, and let me know what you think. I will be updating my gallery as I complete more jobs, and take more pictures. I am also in the process of seo for my site, but would really like any imput you all have on the site.

http://www.msjpainting.com

thanks so much in advance for looking :notworthy:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just off the top of my head for design purposes I would get rid of the slider as your page has two big items that take up the whole visible area when you first load the page. Plus it starts out with the same image for both. Another thing is I would shorten some of the menu bar titles so they all fit on one row. Not a big fan of black text on dark grey background. Overall not a bad start though.

Pat


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree that having it start out with the same image on both bars is strange, however I think over all it looks really nice. I think it's good that you put your faces on the front page. I still need to do that, makes it more approachable. Again, nice looking site.


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks good, simple, easy to navigate with all the sub-pages linked right under cover photo. And I really like that cover photo for some reason, even if I have no use for that brush on an interior, lol!


----------



## CollegePro (Dec 16, 2012)

Site looks good....not sure about the earrings


----------

